# how to repair concrete step with big crack



## mayhem69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, out front of my house i have a step with hug 1" crack in it all the way around.  I think the pad in front of it sunk and took bottom of the step with it.  I bought some of that "big stuff"  insulation expanding filler yesterday to fill the crack.  Will this work for a quick fix?  Any other suggestions on how to fill a crack this size?


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello MayHem:
It appears the sidewalk or pad has sunken away from the step. It is possible to dig a small hole on each side of the pad, jack it up and stuff sand or small limestone in the void to hold it up. Then the crack would be a simple caulk job to keep water out.
Glenn


----------



## COMP (Jul 30, 2008)

does it close up in the winter ???


----------

